# Is it tacky to leave the tag on?



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

So, I found a local place that sells cheap (but very good quality) shirts. They r there because they do some screen printing in-house, (I'd say every blue moon) but they have all the shirts that they use for sale in the store. As u can see in the pic, the tag is obviously not my brand. If I put my logo and brand name somewhere else on the shirt, is it tacky to leave the tag in? I'd get rip away tag shirts but they r more expensive. 

So is it tacky? Do u think customers would care? Does it really matter? Am I being ridiculous? lol thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I am not sure about the legal implications of removing the tag of a blank tee but it would be illegal if there are no wash and care instructions. 

If you are planning to promote your own brand then putting your own brand on the tee is a must. Maybe you should find some tagless tee.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

U didn't understand the question. Is it tacky to leave the other brands tag on the shirt? 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

For me personally, No, it is not tacky.
The brand of blank can be as important to some customers as the design on it.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

kc6789 said:


> . . .If I put my logo and brand name somewhere else on the shirt, is it tacky to leave the tag in? . . .
> 
> So is it tacky? Do u think customers would care? Does it really matter? Am I being ridiculous? lol thanks. . .


Sorry if I was unable to answer your questions properly. I am not familiar with the word "tacky" so I searched first before posting. I hope I am correct with "cheap", "trashy" or "shabby".

If you plan to promote your own brand(paragraph 2), remove the tag if you can do it cleanly or find tagless tees. So yes, I think it is tacky to leave the original brand on with your brand. Unless your brand emphasizes only the print and not the design and the shirt (as is the case of my heat transfers). But to satisfy legal requirements, you should put some wash and care instruction(paragraph 1).


----------



## Smellypunks (Jul 26, 2010)

I say no. But it would be if the brand on the tag was a low quality brand that way it would bring down your branding. If people know "alstyle" as a quality brand then it would help your brand as you build. 

But once you have sold a few units and want to take your brand to the next level then you need to get tagless or even better get your branding on the tag.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have to agree with Smellypunks! I just print shirts for people and I use a quality brand shirt and just leave the tag in.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I leave the tags in the tee and add my tag. all my tag says is decorated by and our name


----------



## Swagger11 (Jun 24, 2008)

If your just printing for other people, then I say leave the tags. If you are actually trying to promote your own brand then leaving the Tag = Tacky. Just my opinion.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Alstyle is a top quality brand, you won't lose sales by keeping their tag in. It's the shirt we use 99% of the time. 

If you are trying to promote your own brand, take their tag out. It should be a tear-away. All their shirts now are.


----------



## aldan (Jul 21, 2010)

Is it really illegal to sell shirts without care instructions? I live in the United States, by the way.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

aldan said:


> Is it really illegal to sell shirts without care instructions? I live in the United States, by the way.


Yes, it is.

You can get more info here: 

Clothes Captioning: Complying with the Care Labeling Rule

_"The Federal Trade Commission's (FTC) Care Labeling Rule requires manufacturers and importers to attach care instructions to garments. "_​and here: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts

_"An importer, distributor, or retailer may want to replace the original label on a textile product with a label showing its company or RN. This is perfectly legal as long as the new label lists the name or RN of the person or company making the change._

_*NOTE: *If you remove a label containing required information, the label you substitute also must contain that required information. Otherwise, you’ve violated the Textile Act."_​


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

splathead said:


> Alstyle is a top quality brand, you won't lose sales by keeping their tag in. It's the shirt we use 99% of the time.
> 
> If you are trying to promote your own brand, take their tag out. It should be a tear-away. All their shirts now are.


I think so too. If I am printing on hanes or fruit of the loom, I'd keep the tag.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I agree with the previous posters that it depends on what you're trying to achieve.

If you're working as a contract screenprinter, it's generally unnecessary or potentially even undesired.

If you're starting a basic t-shirt range, it probably doesn't matter.

If you're trying to brand a more premium t-shirt range, it definitely matters.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Omg I just looked at the brand tags and they ARE tear away! Woo hoo!


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------

